# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Проблемы с проверкой сертификата при входе на сайты и почту

## Bober61

Независимо от используемого браузера (Яндекс, Опера) и включении/выключении используемого антивируса (Аваст), при посещении некоторых сайтов, таких как Яндекс-Почта, Ebay, Вконтакте, и др., появляется оповещение "Ошибочный сертификат. Бразуер не может проверить подлинность сервера из-за проблем с сертификатом. Возможно, сервер пытается ввести Вас в заблуждение.  Продолжить?" И выбор: "Показ сертификата" или "Все равно продолжить". При выборе "Все равно продолжить" открывается искомый сайт без разметки, картинок, только текстовый контент.

Что делалось: Пару дней назад перепрошил БИОС материнской платы с официального сайта, но все работало норм. Переустанавливал программы: Total Uninstall, Microsoft Office 2010 Professional Plus + около 20 обновлений к нему из центра обновлений, последнюю версию Java, плагин Adobe Flash последний . Читал, что эта проблема возникает при сбое системного времени, но и в Win 7, и в БИОС время установлено верно. Сегодня все равно поменял батарейку на материнке, проблема осталась.

hijackthis.log
virusinfo_syscheck.zip
virusinfo_syscure.zip

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Bober61*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь при заражении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## Bober61

изменил значение параметра «Запретить пропуск ошибок сертификата» на "Отключить" в редакторе локальной групповой политики, но проблему это не решило, уже и не знаю, что делать.

----------


## Techno

В IE попробуйте...

----------


## Bober61

IE вообще не запускается. я им не пользуюсь вообще. Запускаю сейчас из C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe - окно открывается и сразу закрывается.

Установил IE11. Все равно не запускается. Включение/выключение антивируса ничего не поменяло

----------


## Techno

> Установил IE11.


А удалить его сможете?

----------


## Bober61

> А удалить его сможете?


удалил. ничего не поменялось.

----------


## Techno

Какая версия ie сейчас у Вас установлена? 
IE запускается?
Сделайте http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=93621

Повторите лог hijackthis.

----------


## Bober61

> Какая версия ie сейчас у Вас установлена? 
> IE запускается?
> Сделайте http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=93621
> 
> Повторите лог hijackthis.


Версия 10-я. 
IE не запускается. Я видел подобную тему на другом сайте. Делал сброс, фиксил утилитами, перерегистрировал библиотеки, запускал из-под другой учетки, запускал в безопасном режиме - не запускается. Хотел сделать восстановление системы - точек восстановления комп не нашел. Сейчас повторю лог.

hijackthis.log

----------


## Techno

Попробуйте создать новую учетную запись и проверьте там...

----------


## Bober61

> Попробуйте создать новую учетную запись и проверьте там...


не помогло.

----------


## Techno

А ошибку при запуске ie какую-нибудь выдает?

ie 10 можно удалить?

----------


## Bober61

> А ошибку при запуске ie какую-нибудь выдает?
> 
> ie 10 можно удалить?


Удалил. Теперь в строчке лога hijackthis, где указывается версия IE написано: MSIE: Unable to get Internet Explorer version!

Никакой ошибки, происходит анимация открытия окна приложения,и оно сразу же закрывается

----------


## Techno

Это пробовали? http://support.microsoft.com/mats/ie...d_safety/ru-ru

----------


## Bober61

> Это пробовали? http://support.microsoft.com/mats/ie...d_safety/ru-ru


Установил заново IE 11. Стал запускаться, но проблема с сертификатами осталась. Сделал все описанные действия, ничего не изменилось. Причем эта проблема с сертификатами появляется при заходе на отдельные сайты, такие как почта Яндекс, Ибей, Мейл.Ру, Вконтакте, почта Windows Live, не могу установить обновления на Win 7, они скачиваются, но потом вылетает ошибка в процессе установки. Код ошибки 800B0109. Мне кажется, причина всех этих проблем одна, но вот докопаться до ней никак не могу. Проще всего конечно переустановить Windows, но это я успею всегда сделать. Прикладываю скриншоты ошибок.

Ошибка IE.jpg

Ошибка IE_1.jpg

----------


## Techno

- *Сделайте лог полного сканирования MBAM*.

----------


## Bober61

> - *Сделайте лог полного сканирования MBAM*.


MBAM-log-2013-11-28 (06-14-06).txt

----------


## Techno

Попробуйте  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=231149 и http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-RU/w...Readiness-Tool

Установочный диск с Вашей windows есть?

----------


## Bober61

> Попробуйте  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=231149 и http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-RU/w...Readiness-Tool
> 
> Установочный диск с Вашей windows есть?


По первой ссылке прошла диагностика с устранением некоторых проблем, не всех. Отчет она не предоставляет возможность сохранить, поэтому привожу скриншот отчета

Отчет об устран&#1.jpg

По второй ссылке скачал обновление, запустил установку, установка прошла, и по окончанию сообщение: Обновление не было установлено. И только кнопка "Закрыть установщик".

Установочный образ .iso есть,с которого я записывал установочный диск. Но там Win 7 Ultimate x64, а у меня в результате множественных обновлений из Центра Обновлений уже Win 7 Ultimate x64 SP1, если это имеет какое-то значение. Могут быть повреждены или удалены некоторые системные файлы?

----------


## Techno

> Могут быть повреждены или удалены некоторые системные файлы?


Пока не понятно...
Попробуйте на время удалить Аваст, если не поможет то
Скачайте образ Win 7 Ultimate x64 SP1 и запустите установку в режиме обновления...

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *2*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

